# Starting 01/02/11 1$ per gallon at Petco



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

Just a little insider info for ya'll 1$ per gallon starts Jan 2 nd also NLS foods are 20% off! along with 5/5 tetras and 5/5 Sm assorted African cichlids. Happy Holidays!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll bet this gets closed for mentioning a specific supplier, but I appreciate the info!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Where u got the info is it all petco ,that good because my daughter want a tank in her room,I'm go get her one for her birthday ,I'll get her a 20 gallon.


----------



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

lol i wk at petco, just thought i would share the wealth, tryin to be nice lol


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Hahahaha yeah I'm glad u share that one


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Good Job Lacey on passing the word! :thumb:


----------



## Tshethar (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone know if this goes for 125s as well?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Tshethar said:


> Anyone know if this goes for 125s as well?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Tshethar said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if this goes for 125s as well?
> ...


Last time it was only up to 55s.


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

That's what I was thinking but maybe 75's, too?


----------



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

nah it is only up to 55g , 40b, 20L 20H and tens ... i know trust me , i got my 75g three years ago when they trial ran the sale and included the 75, 125 and 190. so needless to say i have all three for a very amazing price.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

How long is the sale?


----------



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

until the 15th .. so get it while they last and unfortunately there are no rain checks. booo lol


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I would ask for a rain check if they don't have what you want. I got one for a 40B last time. The folks at my Petco seem to really go out of their way to earn my business. They accept expired competitor's coupons and offer additional discounts on items. Unfortunately their in-store stock is next to nothing, but they will order anything I want.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Lacey131 said:


> nah it is only up to 55g , 40b, 20L 20H and tens ... i know trust me , i got my 75g three years ago when they trial ran the sale and included the 75, 125 and 190. so needless to say i have all three for a very amazing price.


Even if they ran a sale for $1.50/g on the 125 & 180/190 tanks, its still a good deal. I'd have to seriously consider it even if I didn't need it. I got a 40b and 20l last time around.


----------



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

yah we aren't supposed to do rain checks on that sale . all of our marketing signs say no rain checks. at my Petco i dont mind giving out rain checks if your nice about it. if your being a you know what, lol , than i prolly wont. But yeah we want your business we will take competitors coupons expired or not. we love our peeps


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Lacey, do you know if Petco carries the 30BR? I'm looking to set up my breeding/grow-out rack when this sale comes and the plan is 12 20L and 4 30BR. I love those short tanks for a breeding/grow-out setup.


----------



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

hey hun
we do carry them , but you will have to talk to your local petco and see if they can order it for you. its not something that we normally carry in our assortment, but can order it. the only difference is the 40b is 4 inches higher. correct me if im wrong. but almost positive. lol i dont believe they are part of that sale tho cause they are considered to Petco as a "designer dimention tank" lol its stupid i kno but thats the way it works... lol good luck hun! BTW Sale Starts Sunday!! yay


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, the 30B is the 36x18 footprint but only 12 or 13 high, which is great for shallow breeders and grow-out, esp. when you're building a rack of 20L which are also only 12 high. I'll be at the store at 10am tomorrow morning - I've bought several tanks during these sales, including 2 55g, a 10g and a 5g. For anything 55 or under, this is a better price than you'll typically find on CL!


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Picked up a 20L today 19.99 thats a deal. Will use this for the not so small fry tank.


----------



## Tanku (Mar 14, 2010)

Do the tanks come with lids?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

They don't. No lids, no lights.

I picked up a 55 for $55 and a 48" light w/lids (for $90); given how it looks, well worth it!


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, I am just gonna build some quick pine top and get a low$ fixture from home depot and call it good. Oh, it'll look good it just will be cheap to make...Light bulb will probably be the most expensive item. I even got a bunch of wood just laying around lookin to be built.


----------



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

Glad yall are happy with our sale, this is the first time that they have done this sale 3x in one year! so hopefully with all the hype they will do it more often. Yest was the first day that the sale was on and my store sold 24 x 40Breeders, 16x 20Longs 19x 20High 15x 55Gal, and 11x 10gal. Just in one day.... And this sale ends the 15th. Glad yall enjoyed!!!


----------



## SoDakCichlid (Sep 10, 2010)

Lacey131 said:


> Glad yall are happy with our sale, this is the first time that they have done this sale 3x in one year! so hopefully with all the hype they will do it more often. Yest was the first day that the sale was on and my store sold 24 x 40Breeders, 16x 20Longs 19x 20High 15x 55Gal, and 11x 10gal. Just in one day.... And this sale ends the 15th. Glad yall enjoyed!!!


We barely get 30 tanks total for this sale at our store, at most we get 3, 55's and 6, 40b's but we did get 20 ten gallons. lol (I work at petco too!)


----------



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

lol depends on the volume of your store too, and my store is a very high reptile traffic. so i special ordered more than we typically carry for this sale and we end up selling through that + whatever we had on the shelf. Which store you work at?


----------



## SoDakCichlid (Sep 10, 2010)

Rapid city 1493


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

I picked up 3 20L and 1 40B in the Poulsbo, WA store at 10am on January 2nd.


----------



## SoDakCichlid (Sep 10, 2010)

Lacey131 said:


> Just a little insider info for ya'll 1$ per gallon starts Jan 2 nd also NLS foods are 20% off! along with 5/5 tetras and 5/5 Sm assorted African cichlids. Happy Holidays!


when does nls and your cichlids go on sale? they havent at ours.


----------



## Nick55G (Aug 30, 2010)

I picked up a 29G.


----------



## Rialb30 (Feb 25, 2010)

I picked up a 55G. Thanks for the heads up about the sale Lacey. =D>


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

I got a tank for my daughter ,she making her 15 birthday I got her a 29 gallon tank for $29.00


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

My Petco didn't have the sale on NLS products, but when I told the manager about the 20% off online and at other stores he gave me the discount and took my long expired Petsmart $15 off of $50 coupon. I picked up another 20L to get the total cost of my purchase to $50.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks again Lacey =D> my daughter was very happy an excited :fish:


----------

